# Water Dragon?



## OldestMagician (Nov 15, 2013)

This is one of the resident guys at work. Just wanted to double check what it was. 

Pretty brave, there's no zoom on the photo. He's also missing the tip of his tail.


----------



## HerpAddict (Nov 15, 2013)

Eastern beardy 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris82 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey mate yeh eastern bearded dragon. That's pretty cool you have them around your work. Looks like its a male too.


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet. Yeah, we have a couple of pretty huge ponds at work so we get quite a few things hanging around (including snakes). 

I actually saw about 6 or 7 little juveniles Friday before last so I'm guessing this could be a Dad 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 15, 2013)

he looks fired up.. would they still be mating this late in the season??


----------

